# Deciding where to mount the trolling motor plug



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

What about a heavy duty quick disconnect like this?









Electrical Quick Connect Power Cable Plugs - 22680


Electrical Quick Connect power accessories provide a safe and simple power source for portable winches and booster cables. Quickly connect your powersports winch to a power source.



www.warn.com


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome to forum Colonel Angus!


----------



## colonel angus (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey Neal, thanks for the reply. I would consider something like that, so long as it's water/corrosion resistant. I will look around.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

on a vertical surface it will take in less or no water.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate this new format. attaching pictures sucks.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the best plug system I've used is the battery tender trolling motor plug.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Second that Battery Tender plug - very solid unit, worth every penny of the $80 it cost... Mine is right next to the motor and seals up perfectly if I’m working without the motor (and back to spending my day pushing da boat).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Battery Tender plug x3. It's the best.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome! Lots of discussion on this subject. Search function is your friend.









Trolling motor plug inside the hatch


Paul Payne from HB recently came out with a cool thing that might help you. https://pwrpux.com/?fbclid=IwAR0fPFtEXx-qewdwpLFg6y1hW059Nno0Xiq4VsZlL9RcJcNwUf2I2iKWOJ0




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

colonel angus said:


> I’m hoping y’all have some input and experience to share on how I should go about mounting the plug for my upcoming trolling motor swap/install. As pictured, my current tm has no deck mounted plug. The wires go into my anchor locker where there is a cheesy looking in-line plug, not fastened to anything and just loose in the hatch. For my pending install, I want to use a quality plug, such as the Battery Tender plug. While I’m not opposed to it outright, I do have some hesitancy in cutting/drilling into the top of my deck to install a deck-mounted plug. Rather, I think I would prefer keeping the plug located inside my anchor hatch. My question is, which type of plug would be best for mounting flat to the wall in my anchor hatch, as opposed to a plug that is designed to sandwich between two sides of fiberglass? Or if anyone has another idea entirely, I’d certainly like to hear it.
> View attachment 149862
> View attachment 149862


I have the same hatch, my Battery Tender is mounted inside the hatch to a piece of starboard cut out to except the BT plug. Hold off on doing anything till I can post a better picture..... _ICM







_


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Pretty simple solution & the hatch closes ..... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

No hazardish wire running across the front platform to trip on ..... ICM


----------



## colonel angus (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you ICM! That seems like the perfect solution. I’ll post pics after the install. Again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that's great unless your hatch has an actual working gutter that keeps water out.


----------

